# What does everyone do for fun outside EMS



## Sineath02 (Aug 19, 2006)

After EMT-B while I am waiting on further training I am going to school for photography. I enjoy photography and learning it in debt could be rewarding and even make me a little money. Psssh I win both ways


----------



## RMApok (Aug 19, 2006)

I'm an odd kind of geek.

On the one hand, I like fantasy and 'getting away from it all'. I enjoy reading and playing role playing games (like D&D)

On the other hand, I can be very serious and 'real world' oriented. My other hobbies including hitting the gym, martial arts (Aikido) and shooting.

So, pretty much anything that lets off steam.


----------



## ffemt8978 (Aug 20, 2006)

RMApok said:
			
		

> and shooting.
> 
> So, pretty much anything that lets off steam.



That's my favorite way to destress.

In addition, I'm a bona fide member of "scanner land" and like listening to other public safety agencies.  I also do a lot of video converting and editing in my spare time.


----------



## Jon (Aug 20, 2006)

Volunteering as an EMT is what I do in my spare time...

I work full-time as a Security Officer-EMT. My "for fun" part-time job is working Event Medical stuff - the rate I'm paid, it isn't volunteer, but it isn't much money once taxes and gas comes out.

I've recently taken up shooting for "fun" and stress relief, but it is also work-related, as I hold an Armed Security license in PA.

Another hobby is Amateur Radio - I volunteer for public service event radio coverage, etc.


----------



## MariaCatEMT (Aug 20, 2006)

*Hahahaha spare time....I volunteer as a Firefighter/EMT in my spare time, and take EMS-related classes for CE's.

I love to read......fantasy genre (like Tolkien or Lewis) are my favorites. I write, although I rarely share anything. I have two dogs and several cats that I enjoy. I garden and feed the birds and squirrels in my backyard. I'm an internet junkie! I also like to walk/hike.....go to garage sales and flea markets.....and I'm into photography, especially black and white. I also like to go camping but have not done that in a long time.*


----------



## IrishEMT (Aug 20, 2006)

Hah! This is what I do for fun. In my other life, I make myself look good for colleges. Sports, French club, newspaper, helping freshmen get adjusted to high school... but mostly I just go on MySpace.


----------



## Celtictigeress (Aug 20, 2006)

well I hunt fish and work on guns in my sparetime (gunsmith) BUT I also roleplay for fantasy,run a reptile rescue and have 5 horses to care for/break/train...sometime then I manage to cook clean and spnd time with my btter half 2dogs and 1bird heh....

I draw and paint too (whn I feel up to it)


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 20, 2006)

Aside from EMS I beleive photography is going to be my other half. Im trying to get myself together. Females cause way too much confusion these days.

Don't get me wrong ladies I LOVE YOU but my wallet does not lol


----------



## Firechic (Aug 20, 2006)

One day in the future I'm sure I'll have time for hobbies again. An 8 month old and a 3 year old seem to eat up any spare time I have and then some!!!


----------



## FF894 (Aug 29, 2006)

Spare time? :wacko:  I am a work at the fire department as a FF, EMT shifts, and dispatching shifts, I work for a private ambulance company, and I work full time for a #1 aero medical program.  I dont have any spare time.  The little time I do I hang out with friends or ride my Triumph.  I plan on taking my medic starting within the next 6 months so that should take care of the remaining time.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

*Fun? what's that?*

* video games - friend works for a game company, so I get some games free or really cheap.
* blowing stuff up. Tannerite rocks.
* target shooting. cans & plastic bottles are fun. Our new data destruction policy here at the day job is "IS&T takes the old hard drives out and shoots them dead." Or we blow them to smithereens with Tannerite.
* cooking - yes, I can cook. I like to grill meats.
* walking - grab the iPod and go for a walk.


----------



## Jon (Aug 29, 2006)

Nice. Real Nice... Around here they ultra-wipe the hard drives.


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 29, 2006)

Jon said:


> Nice. Real Nice... Around here they ultra-wipe the hard drives.



Oh, we can do that too. But then we're still left with a dead hard drive. We ensure the destruction of the data by blowing up the drive, collecting the little bits & pieces into a bucket, and then sending it to the normal recycling place. They don't care what shape the thing arrives in, they just want the material. All in all, it's a good time.


----------



## Guardian (Aug 29, 2006)

To have fun, I surf the Internet for medical information and post on sites like this one.  Sometimes I enjoy spending time with my girlfriend.  Mostly, I have no life.  I'm either studying or working fire/ems somewhere.


----------



## sdadam (Aug 29, 2006)

I'm looking for a EMT job right now, so I have a ton of free time, I rock climb, mountain bike, and go to the gym. I also do some graphic design and web programming, as my life before EMS was doing that full time. I like to cook, when I can afford food that is, and I read alot, I love reading and now that I'm done with school for a year I can read something other than a textbook! I'm a fan of the movies and TV too, 24! and lost! I also like long walks on the beach...


----------



## gradygirl (Aug 29, 2006)

I love doing things outdoors. Water skiing, whitewater rafting, boating, sailing, jumping off 30 ft. cliffs into water (I promise I'll make the 50 ft. one day), horseback riding, rugby, add an -ing to almost anything and I'm there.

I also love to have intelligent and stupid conversations. There is a time and need for both, especially when it's with your good friends.

Also, generally causing as much trouble as possible without getting into any is prime entertainment. h34r:

Actually, running TCERT is my favorite hobby. I'm a full time college student, so responding is one of the best ways to break up the monotony.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 29, 2006)

fly fish
sail
run
fix up our house
knit
giggle
hang out with my sister
cook
drink wine
camp
get sassy


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

oh, yeah, plus i sing, and i love to play spoons. yeah, kind of funny, but i play the spoons like you wouldn't imagine...hahaha!


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 30, 2006)

There's fun outside of EMS?

If I'm not travelling or chained to a desk at some client somewhere for my day job, then I'm sleeping, eating, or riding the ambulance.  What's this fun thing of which you speak?


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

rescuecpt said:


> There's fun outside of EMS?
> 
> If I'm not travelling or chained to a desk at some client somewhere for my day job, then I'm sleeping, eating, or riding the ambulance.  What's this fun thing of which you speak?


do you travel for fun or business?
also, do you work your day job and, then volunteer ems?


----------



## Jon (Aug 30, 2006)

Wow.... Cap't - you've reached Forum Resident status - 2000 posts.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 30, 2006)

Jon said:


> Wow.... Cap't - you've reached Forum Resident status - 2000 posts.



i noticed that, too. i'm just looking forward to post 666, then i'll not post for awhile...mwahahaha...


----------



## Sineath02 (Aug 30, 2006)

*ha*

 I might get a little scared if I looked at my post count and just happened to be on 666


----------



## rescuecpt (Aug 31, 2006)

TheDoll said:


> do you travel for fun or business?
> also, do you work your day job and, then volunteer ems?



I try to travel for fun, but I travel a lot for work.  So I end up encorporating a little bit of sight seeing into my work travel on the weekends, if I can.

I work my "day job" which is more like a morning, afternoon, evening, and sometimes night job, and then volunteer on top of that... I have a regular shift Thursdays from 1900-2400 (which I often end up leaving work "early" for) and then I pick up shifts when I can/when needed, and I usually ride a couple hours on the weekend at my fiance's vollie ambulance where he is Chief and I'm an associate member.  It's usually when they don't have a crew, I'll go help out because together he and I make up an ALS/ALS crew.

:-D  I'm a busy girl.

Oh!  I'm planning my wedding too.  LOL.


----------



## TheDoll (Aug 31, 2006)

rescuecpt said:


> I try to travel for fun, but I travel a lot for work.  So I end up encorporating a little bit of sight seeing into my work travel on the weekends, if I can.
> 
> I work my "day job" which is more like a morning, afternoon, evening, and sometimes night job, and then volunteer on top of that... I have a regular shift Thursdays from 1900-2400 (which I often end up leaving work "early" for) and then I pick up shifts when I can/when needed, and I usually ride a couple hours on the weekend at my fiance's vollie ambulance where he is Chief and I'm an associate member.  It's usually when they don't have a crew, I'll go help out because together he and I make up an ALS/ALS crew.
> 
> ...


thanks for the info, and, first, congrats on your wedding! i'm getting ready to do some serious heavy hinting soon! my poor little hand looks so bare! ha ha!
anyway, it does sound like your busy. i posted in another thread that i'm changing careers to get into ems; so, i'm trying to get a sense of how people balance it all. it's helpful to hear what people do as far as balancing the various jobs in order to be in ems. 
how cool that you and your fiance can work as partners together! that must be awesome!


----------



## fm_emt (Aug 31, 2006)

rescuecpt said:


> Oh!  I'm planning my wedding too.  LOL.



Oh, those are always overly complicated. Just limit it to 50 people and it's all good. ;-)

/actually helped plan a wedding before.


----------

